# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  تبدیل windows app به Web app

## nice boy

با سلام
آیا این امکان در دلفی وجود داره که یک برنامه نوشته شده توسط VCL Form Application یا Windows Form Application رو به ASP.Net Web Application تبدیل کرد 
یا برنامه ای که بتونه کد ها رو معادل سازی کنه وجود داره 
ممنون میشم اگر لطف کنید و پاسخ جامعی بدید

----------


## ahmadalli

> با سلام
> آیا این امکان در دلفی وجود داره که یک برنامه نوشته شده توسط VCL Form Application یا Windows Form Application رو به ASP.Net Web Application تبدیل کرد 
> یا برنامه ای که بتونه کد ها رو معادل سازی کنه وجود داره 
> ممنون میشم اگر لطف کنید و پاسخ جامعی بدید


 برای استفاده از امکانات دات نت + دستور زبان دلفی باید از دلفی پرسم استفاده کنی.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> آیا این امکان در دلفی وجود داره که یک برنامه نوشته شده توسط VCL Form Application یا Windows Form Application رو به ASP.Net Web Application تبدیل کرد 
> یا برنامه ای که بتونه کد ها رو معادل سازی کنه وجود داره 
> ممنون میشم اگر لطف کنید و پاسخ جامعی بدید


من تا به حال روش مناسبی را برای این کار پیدا نکرده ام و فکر هم نمی کنم که چنین کاری شدنی باشد. بسیاری از کلاسهایی که شما در VCL Forms استفاده می کنید با ASP.net متفاوت است و اختلافات بسیار زیادی بین آنها وجود دارد.

----------


## nice boy

> برای استفاده از امکانات دات نت + دستور زبان دلفی باید از دلفی پرسم استفاده کنی.


واقعا خسته نباشید. اگر به تاریخ پرسیده شدن سوال دقت می کردید می دید که سال 86 پرسیده شده اون موقع هنوز چیزی به اسم دلفی پریسم وجود نداشت. 
در ضمن این یک خط که نشد راهنمایی، خودم هم اینو می دونم. شما اگه روشه درست و قابل استفاده ای می دونید لطفا بفرمایید

----------

